
The Renaissance Man: How to Become a Scientist Over and Over Again - ph0rque
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=the-renaissance-man-how-to-become-a-2011-06-08
======
sajid
I wonder if Aiden's Hi-C method can be refined to determine the exact three
dimensional structure of chromatin. Each cell type must have a unique
chromatin structure and detailed maps would tell us which genes are switched
on in different cells.

